# Envoy Guitars = ViK (Seriously, f*ck this guy.)



## Randy (Aug 12, 2021)

Just noticed these on Instagram. Thought the shape looked like Vik, and now I'm noticing that looks like his shop too? Looks distinctly like his neck joints also.




vs.


----------



## budda (Aug 12, 2021)

Yeah that's far too similar to dismiss.


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2021)

budda said:


> Yeah that's far too similar to dismiss.



Yeah the shape itself is pretty much exactly the Vik Domineer. I thought it was a knockoff but then I noticed the chair shots. I'm surprised he's not using his existing name recognition to market it

Vik Domineer


----------



## narad (Aug 12, 2021)

Randy said:


> View attachment 96637



I don't get it. There's probably $2k in that guitar's value thrown away in the flamboyant color choices.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 12, 2021)

Not wanting to be a d!ck here and reopen old wounds, but... isn’t there something vaguely ironic about a ViK thread featuring both headless guitars and rainbow finishes ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 12, 2021)

in one of the vik threads someone found that vik had started a new company (they found his business license).


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2021)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Not wanting to be a d!ck here and reopen old wounds, but... isn’t there something vaguely ironic about a ViK thread featuring both headless guitars and rainbow finishes ?



Not lost on me either. I think a year or two ago he went on a "see I'm fixed now!" tear to try and reboot his reputation. I don't think trying to be a luthier in SoCal in 2021 is the time to get away with being homophobic and anti-headless.


----------



## xzacx (Aug 12, 2021)

Randy said:


> Yeah the shape itself is pretty much exactly the Vik Domineer. I thought it was a knockoff but then I noticed the chair shots. I'm surprised he's not using his existing name recognition to market it



I think there's more bad around his name recognition than good, I'm actually surprised he didn't go to further lengths to hide his association.


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2021)

xzacx said:


> I think there's more bad around his name recognition than good, I'm actually surprised he didn't go to further lengths to hide his association.



Outside of SSO, I think his bad deeds have completely escaped him TBH.


----------



## xzacx (Aug 12, 2021)

Randy said:


> Outside of SSO, I think his bad deeds have completely escaped him TBH.



I didn't realize he existed much outside of SSO.


----------



## narad (Aug 12, 2021)

xzacx said:


> I didn't realize he existed much outside of SSO.



I think he exists largely for 2 customers who have rooms of like 12+ of his guitars. One of those guys went on a selling spree and ditched at least 6 of them the same time I was trying to get rid of mine... that was rough. Total free fall firesale.


----------



## Zado (Aug 12, 2021)

narad said:


> I don't get it. There's probably $2k in that guitar's value thrown away in the flamboyant color choices.



And poorly executed faded finish


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2021)

xzacx said:


> I didn't realize he existed much outside of SSO.



31k followers on Insta, 73k followers on Facebook as of today anyway. I see his stuff get shared quite often. I don't know how that is translating to sales necessarily, although he did flex his Porsche last year.


----------



## thrsher (Aug 12, 2021)

he clearly took all the money from the people in the runs and deposits to finance his move to America. somehow he is still staying on top with all the people he screwed over. this dude really needs to be taken down already.


----------



## olejason (Aug 12, 2021)

Randy said:


> 31k followers on Insta, 73k followers on Facebook as of today anyway. I see his stuff get shared quite often. I don't know how that is translating to sales necessarily, although he did flex his Porsche last year.



Yeah I get Vik ads on Instagram almost on a daily basis. I don't have Facebook but I'd imagine it's the same there.


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 12, 2021)

thrsher said:


> he clearly took all the money from the people in the runs and deposits to finance his move to America. somehow he is still staying on top with all the people he screwed over. this dude really needs to be taken down already.



And this right here actually explains IMO why now you will get a guitar if you order from him, and he has no intention of building the guitars he’s owed.

Since he used that money to finance moving to America, he doesn’t currently have a $$$ need for such an “important” endeavor and if he built those guitars it would almost be like he’s not being paid for them (since if he needed X amount it move to America and apparently the labor involved to build these guitars couldn’t be used towards the move if he had done it the ethical way, then building them now would be like returning that X amount so he’d be in debt by the X amount to fund his current lifestyle)


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 12, 2021)

If he’s launching a new guitar company, it would seem to be a good idea for those screwed over by him to get together and all sue him. Even small claims court. Then they could ask the judge to pay them out of any proceeds from the new endeavor. It’s possible that a lawyer might even do it on contingency if there are enough people.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 12, 2021)

Seriously, fuck this guy


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 12, 2021)

narad said:


> I think he exists largely for 2 customers who have rooms of like 12+ of his guitars. One of those guys went on a selling spree and ditched at least 6 of them the same time I was trying to get rid of mine... that was rough. Total free fall firesale.



I've seen pictures of collections like that and I honestly don't get it. 5-6 figures of the same brand? Must be every small time luthier's dream to get a hook into someone like that.



Randy said:


> 31k followers on Insta, 73k followers on Facebook as of today anyway. I see his stuff get shared quite often. I don't know how that is translating to sales necessarily, although he did flex his Porsche last year.



It's a 987 Boxster. Depending on trim level, transmission, and when he made the purchase it's a $15 (automatic base)-35k (manual special edition or S) car. Or less than a well options Toyota Camry. Excellent car, but also surprisingly affordable if you don't care about only having 2 seats. Vik would be one of those clowns that flexes a base automatic Boxster.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 13, 2021)

wannabguitarist said:


> It's a 987 Boxster. Depending on trim level, transmission, and when he made the purchase it's a $15 (automatic base)-35k (manual special edition or S) car. Or less than a well options Toyota Camry. Excellent car, but also surprisingly affordable if you don't care about only having 2 seats. Vik would be one of those clowns that flexes a base automatic Boxster.



A clown flexes a base automatic Boxter. An entitled asshole flexes a base automatic Boxster and tells you that after 10 years he still doesn't have enough money for a refund.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 14, 2021)

Vik posted about Envoy on his Instagram a few hours ago confirming the connection.


_MonSTeR_ said:


> Not wanting to be a d!ck here and reopen old wounds, but... isn’t there something vaguely ironic about a ViK thread featuring both headless guitars and rainbow finishes ?


Vik has no sense of irony. His apology for being a homophobe was posted alongside him holding a pink guitar. 


Hollowway said:


> A clown flexes a base automatic Boxter. An entitled asshole flexes a base automatic Boxster and tells you that after 10 years he still doesn't have enough money for a refund.


While comparing waiting for his vanity plate to waiting for one of his guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Seriously, fuck this guy



Can you and the other mods edit the thread so every post just says this? 

*Also, Seriously, fuck this guy. *


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 14, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can you and the other mods edit the thread so every post just says this?
> 
> *Also, Seriously, fuck this guy. *


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



I'll take it.


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 14, 2021)

So what did Vik say? From what I can find it looks like he said he found out why he didn't like headless guitars, implying because a gay person played them, meaning headless guitars are gay?


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 14, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> A clown flexes a base automatic Boxter. An entitled asshole flexes a base automatic Boxster and tells you that after 10 years he still doesn't have enough money for a refund.



A real pro flexes a ‘97 air cooled turbo.


----------



## thrsher (Aug 14, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> So what did Vik say? From what I can find it looks like he said he found out why he didn't like headless guitars, implying because a gay person played them, meaning headless guitars are gay?


Pretty much


----------



## TrevorT (Aug 14, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> So what did Vik say? From what I can find it looks like he said he found out why he didn't like headless guitars, implying because a gay person played them, meaning headless guitars are gay?


When Per Nilsson asked him to clarify whether he was bashing headless guitars and gay people, Vik responded that he didn't like either, and told Per to "deal with it."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2021)

TrevorT said:


> When Per Nilsson asked him to clarify whether he was bashing headless guitars and gay people, Vik responded that he didn't like either, and told Per to "deal with it."



Also think he said he wasn't willing to work with gay people. 

Also even if you can deal with that (as shitty as it is), the dude is also a shitty person for holding someone's money for a decade and not even giving him a guitar. Said person isn't the only one, either.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 14, 2021)

Also he finished elq's guitar and never delivered it.

That was 7 years ago.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 14, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Also he finished elq's guitar and never delivered it.
> 
> That was 7 years ago.


This is why i don’t know how he gets new customers. They must not google his name, because not delivering a guitar would be enough to never order from the guy.


----------



## budda (Aug 14, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> This is why i don’t know how he gets new customers. They must not google his name, because not delivering a guitar would be enough to never order from the guy.



Or they think they're special and will get their guitar (and it sounds like maybe some of those people are right?).


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 14, 2021)

Maybe only people ordering headless models aren't getting their guitars.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 14, 2021)

budda said:


> Or they think they're special and will get their guitar (and it sounds like maybe some of those people are right?).



It's not a proper pyramid scheme unless _somebody_ gets their shit at some point. Otherwise, it's just stealing and that's totally classless.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 14, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also think he said he wasn't willing to work with gay people.
> 
> Also even if you can deal with that (as shitty as it is), the dude is also a shitty person for holding someone's money for a decade and not even giving him a guitar. Said person isn't the only one, either.



Yeah I don't remember the exact quote but he said he wouldn't build guitars for someone who was gay and also made a weird comment about double penetration while he was throwing his foot into his mouth. It was pretty ugly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 15, 2021)

TrevorT said:


> When Per Nilsson asked him to clarify whether he was bashing headless guitars and gay people, Vik responded that he didn't like either, and told Per to "deal with it."



I actually remember it decently clearly. I wanna say it was either the same day or day after that Paul Masvidal and Sean Reinert came out back in '14. He posted a vague FB post saying "Now I remember why I don't like headless guitars..." People kept asking and he said "Something happened recently" and everyone put two and two together. Kept digging the hole (said he either wouldn't work with gay people or charge double don't remember), and was trying to clarify by saying "I don't HATE gay people, I just DON'T LIKE them!" And well... after that and a bunch of scamming people, theres a reason he had to rebrand after all these years. 

It was pretty heartwarming, as a gay person, to see how quickly everyone was to defend the Cynic guys and other queer musicians from Vik's shittiness.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Aug 15, 2021)

In the words of a respected astronomer, Vik is a spherical bastard - a bastard any way you look at him.

I can't believe I'm still seeing his name pop up at all, in some cases in a _positive_ context (see: various 'modern guitar' social media groups). A blaggard and a swindler, at best. 

...and flexes an automatic base boxster. Irks me on so many levels.

Fuck this guy and the unfinished horse he took a deposit for and rode in on.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 15, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> This is why i don’t know how he gets new customers. They must not google his name, because not delivering a guitar would be enough to never order from the guy.



People just don’t want to see the red flags. Simple as that. And I speak from experience.

Also... Seriously, fuck this guy.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 15, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually remember it decently clearly. I wanna say it was either the same day or day after that Paul Masvidal and Sean Reinert came out back in '14. He posted a vague FB post saying "Now I remember why I don't like headless guitars..." People kept asking and he said "Something happened recently" and everyone put two and two together. Kept digging the hole (said he either wouldn't work with gay people or charge double don't remember), and was trying to clarify by saying "I don't HATE gay people, I just DON'T LIKE them!" And well... after that and a bunch of scamming people, theres a reason he had to rebrand after all these years.
> 
> It was pretty heartwarming, as a gay person, to see how quickly everyone was to defend the Cynic guys and other queer musicians from Vik's shittiness.


I remember spending like a whole week screenshotting Vik posts. That's definitely why my grades sucked that year.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 15, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> People just don’t want to see the red flags. Simple as that. And I speak from experience.
> 
> Also... Seriously, fuck this guy.


True, but a red flag is like when your spouse stays late at work a lot. Ordering a Vik is like marrying a girl that is known to sleep around, and proud of it. The dude proudly doesn't deliver guitars, and just keeps people's money. It baffles me anyone is willing to role the dice on him. 

Also... Seriously, fuck this guy.


----------



## John (Aug 15, 2021)

Relevant submission:


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 16, 2021)

I think you guys need to realize that the niche that even knows about Vik's history is already a minority of a minority.

Vik blasts ads on social media and grew a following that isn't going to google his name after they follow his Instagram. And there's a massive group of people that WILL, then shrug and send their deposits in because they couldn't care less.

It's not that much of a shock that he's still going strong, how much of his following might even knows about his history (homophobia/bad customer experiences) since his social media growth? You'd have to make a youtube expose video and counter market it so hard that a majority of his fans notice and start spreading the info around like wildfire if you actually want to do some damage. Essentially relying on virality, which is completely random, but at this point you're going to get a ton of "It's been x years, he's changed" comments on anything you make unless it's recent and horrible enough.


----------



## budda (Aug 16, 2021)

Isnt there already an expose news segment of CNN etc?


----------



## sleewell (Aug 16, 2021)

a shitty boxster when you can't even refund someone's deposit you took 10 years ago = def not ballin


----------



## narad (Aug 16, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> True, but a red flag is like when your spouse stays late at work a lot. Ordering a Vik is like marrying a girl that is known to sleep around, and proud of it. The dude proudly doesn't deliver guitars, and just keeps people's money. It baffles me anyone is willing to role the dice on him.
> 
> Also... Seriously, fuck this guy.



I personally had a dealing with one guy who messaged me on FB about Vik, I shout a bunch of warnings, he put in a deposit, and then was ripped off, and went all over the internet shocked that it happened/raging on him. It wasn't -thaaat- long ago either. Baffles the mind but some lessons are hard-won.

But that's the difference between forums and social media sources. Forums are for enthusiasts. Instagram is for people with < 30 sec attention span and overblown sense of consumerism. Let those guys make bad decisions. It's not like I want Vik to starve to death in an alley for being brought up in a homophobic culture. I just don't want me or my friends to fall victim to his poor business practice, or go in blindly giving money to someone who holds values I know they'd find abhorrent.


----------



## Ross82 (Aug 16, 2021)

He needs a Glenn Fricker special "Fuck This Guy".


----------



## Adieu (Aug 16, 2021)

Not cool

This scammer is giving bigots a bad name


----------



## Adieu (Aug 16, 2021)

PS are there actually honest people on Instagram? I just realized I've solely heard of it in the context of scammers, more scammers, the occasional Chechen warlord who sends goons out to hunt people who post mean comments, and yet more scammers


----------



## Thrashman (Aug 16, 2021)

Someone call KDH


----------



## Wucan (Aug 16, 2021)

Adieu said:


> PS are there actually honest people on Instagram? I just realized I've solely heard of it in the context of scammers, more scammers, the occasional Chechen warlord who sends goons out to hunt people who post mean comments, and yet more scammers


You're really missing out on Cartel hitmen showing off their wealth then speculating as to why they suddenly stopped posting.


----------



## KentBrockman (Aug 17, 2021)

Adieu said:


> PS are there actually honest people on Instagram?



Yes, but we use it for personal reasons (and not to try and hock crappy products to people) and have our accounts set to private.

Anyway, back on topic, this ViK guy sounds awful. How is he getting business?


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 17, 2021)

thrsher said:


> he clearly took all the money from the people in the runs and deposits to finance his move to America. somehow he is still staying on top with all the people he screwed over. this dude really needs to be taken down already.


He is literally living the American Dream™ as an immigrant making his fortune in the greatest country on Earth. You guys can't still be mad at him just because he made some unfortunate comments and stole a bunch of money? That was all in the past. You can't get to the top without stepping on people to force them down below.


----------



## Zhysick (Aug 17, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> He is literally living the American Dream™ as an immigrant making his fortune in the greatest country on Earth. You guys can't still be mad at him just because he made some unfortunate comments and stole a bunch of money? That was all in the past. You can't get to the top without stepping on people to force them down below.



And that's another good reason to hate him. He is a piece of shit.


----------



## MrWulf (Aug 17, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> He is literally living the American Dream™ as an immigrant making his fortune in the greatest country on Earth. You guys can't still be mad at him just because he made some unfortunate comments and stole a bunch of money? That was all in the past. You can't get to the top without stepping on people to force them down below.



Someone help, my sarcasm meter is broken


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 17, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> He is literally living the American Dream™ as an immigrant making his fortune in the greatest country on Earth. You guys can't still be mad at him just because he made some unfortunate comments and stole a bunch of money? That was all in the past. You can't get to the top without stepping on people to force them down below.



I know this is sarcasm, but your last sentence is pretty much fact in America.


----------



## xzyryabx (Aug 17, 2021)

Thrashman said:


> Someone call KDH


There's a new audit coming....fingers crossed


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 17, 2021)

Type "Envoy Guitars Vik" into google and this is the top result


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 17, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> A real pro flexes a ‘97 air cooled turbo.


Ha. Check where I live nowadays. I run the Hunaudières daily.
In an Opel Meriva, on the way to your equivalent of Home Depot. Shut up.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Aug 17, 2021)

xzyryabx said:


> There's a new audit coming....fingers crossed



Nah, that's for Behringer. He should definitely give Vik a well-deserved calling out, though.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 17, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> I know this is sarcasm, but your last sentence is pretty much fact in America.



Sorry, bullshit.


----------



## valvefury (Aug 17, 2021)

If a person takes money and they know they will NOT provide the product this is called stealing. Stealing is a crime. The person who steals is a criminal. Vik is a criminal and there are a lot of #viktims world wide including myself. I have first hand knowledge of this behavior and pattern. Buyers beware - Envoy is the next Ponzi scheme pivot.

Who or why someone is a victim is not be judged. ONLY the CRIME!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 17, 2021)

#viktims 

Luckily, I didn't lose money to Vik. But, I did get #BRJacked.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 17, 2021)

MetalDaze said:


> #viktims


This is genius. I'd push for it, but people would probably think it's just his fans. We need how to incorporate "vik" into "he'll steal your money."


----------



## ElRay (Aug 17, 2021)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Not wanting to be a d!ck here and reopen old wounds, but... isn’t there something vaguely ironic about a ViK thread featuring both headless guitars and rainbow finishes ?


You'd have to be a well-orchestrated Cynic to believe something like that.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Aug 18, 2021)

This kinda makes me want a 'Nam vet that looks suspiciously like John Goodman grab him and say: "this is what happens when you fuck a stranger in the ass!"


----------



## Wucan (Aug 18, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Type "Envoy Guitars Vik" into google and this is the top result



Hell hath no fury like an SSO'er scorned.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 18, 2021)

Andromalia said:


> Ha. Check where I live nowadays. I run the Hunaudières daily.
> In an Opel Meriva, on the way to your equivalent of Home Depot. Shut up.


Do a flip!


----------



## thrsher (Aug 18, 2021)

anyone speak russian?


----------



## azyat (Aug 19, 2021)

thrsher said:


> anyone speak russian?



Basically, there's nothing new, just the same old story about who is ViK and the ongoing sue from one of the SSO members above. This is just a try to spread the word among the Russian-speaking guitar players. Ironically, ViK (and all this mess he did) is not so well-known around here (back in the day, before ViK moved to the US, it was almost impossible to order a guitar from him for a local musician, since he was working on making his reputation in the international market and was in need of big names to make some hype).


----------



## pondman (Sep 2, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can you and the other mods edit the thread so every post just says this?
> 
> *Also, Seriously, fuck this guy. *



*Seriously, fuck this guy up the ass with a pink headless guitar.*


----------



## asopala (Sep 2, 2021)

pondman said:


> *Seriously, fuck this guy up the ass with a pink headless guitar.*



Or in other words:


----------



## Randy (Sep 2, 2021)

pondman said:


> *Seriously, fuck this guy up the ass with a pink headless guitar.*



In this case, let's leave the headstock on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 2, 2021)

Randy said:


> In this case, let's leave the headstock on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## mmr007 (Sep 2, 2021)

I've seen certain videos so theoretically I know it's possible


----------



## Xaios (Sep 3, 2021)

Am I the only one that remembers that Vik actually went on a rant basically saying that gays represented a legitimate danger to the continuation of the human race, as if The Gay was something so infectious that people would eventually stop giving birth because they never have sex with the opposite gender, resulting in mankind's extinction?

Like, I'm really sure this happened.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Sep 3, 2021)

Lol what the fuck did I just read up on!? “Ahh, yes, the 8 string ML headstock is the perfect headstock for Vik’ ass”. NOPE. “The double headstock would be best”.


----------



## asopala (Sep 3, 2021)

Xaios said:


> Am I the only one that remembers that Vik actually went on a rant basically saying that gays represented a legitimate danger to the continuation of the human race, as if The Gay was something so infectious that people would eventually stop giving birth because they never have sex with the opposite gender, resulting in mankind's extinction?
> 
> Like, I'm really sure this happened.



Man, what a lunatic. Even if you (could possibly even stomach) entertain the thought, there aren't nearly enough gay people to pull that off. Not that anyone I know in the LGBT+ community wants to (obviously). Yeah, he's got some serious issues. Least of all THAT.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 3, 2021)

pondman said:


> *Seriously, fuck this guy up the ass with a pink headless guitar.*



I'd say a bass since it has a thicker neck, but then with the following replies I started to think about the most enormous headstocks out there...

there was this builder who built an 18 string (?), like triple course, 6 string long scale bass for a NAMM show,
then there's the Ormsby one of a kind "hell of a lot" string count guitar for the other youtuber guy to make a Djent video or something, 
let's not forget the Felix Martin with his "double in one neck" guitars,
the Marcodi Harpejii, although these don't seam to have tuners sticking out
and last but not least, how about a full scale Grand Piano, that compensates its "smoothness" with being a big ass mother fucker...
So... *Seriously, fuck this guy up the ass with a RAIN BOW headless 7 string BASS.*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## InfinityCollision (Sep 4, 2021)

Using the Wangcaster seems fitting here.

Bonus points if the balls touch.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 4, 2021)

Because technically they are connected, so we can still call it "one headstock".


----------



## odibrom (Sep 4, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 97375



Wtf? Why would someone install a chainsaw in a guitar? It screams accident all over... but I guess it's suitable for the character...


----------



## RiksRiks (Sep 4, 2021)

InfinityCollision said:


> Using the Wangcaster seems fitting here.
> 
> Bonus points if the balls touch.


A legitimate, un ironic use of the Wangcaster, that would be a first for me


----------



## NoodleFace (Sep 4, 2021)

Careful what you wish for. Usually those homophobic dudes end up being the closet gay men. He might actually enjoy it.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 5, 2021)

Xaios said:


> Am I the only one that remembers that Vik actually went on a rant basically saying that gays represented a legitimate danger to the continuation of the human race, as if The Gay was something so infectious that people would eventually stop giving birth because they never have sex with the opposite gender, resulting in mankind's extinction?
> 
> Like, I'm really sure this happened.


I'm still not over that thread getting deleted. I sceencapped all of what he said for that week or so, but it is still on a note bricked laptop.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 5, 2021)

15 minutes ago when i started reading this I never would have imagined it would evolve into yet another "which headstock would hurt the untrustworthy homophobic luthiers asshole the most" thread.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 6, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> 15 minutes ago when i started reading this I never would have imagined it would evolve into yet another "which headstock would hurt the untrustworthy homophobic luthiers asshole the most" thread.



We're all very predictable when speaking about bad services... Freud would link this to sex disabilities in past lifes... what do you think?


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 6, 2021)

Another good customer of Vik falling out with him. I told him to sell it on and use it as a learning experience but if he makes a video I’m sure someone will share it here if I don’t.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Sep 6, 2021)

I mean, if you have the money to burn to make a stand for what you believe in, have at it, I guess. 

I never really understood those sorts of protest, though, whether it was burning sneakers or whatever else. In this case, why not sell the guitar, get the money, then give it away to someone less fortunate who got screwed by Vik?


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 6, 2021)

Man I'm just imagining Bike finding this thread "hell yes, any talk is good talk" then to find two pages of people talking about what headstock would be better to fornicate him with....


----------



## thrsher (Sep 6, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> View attachment 97449
> 
> 
> Another good customer of Vik falling out with him. I told him to sell it on and use it as a learning experience but if he makes a video I’m sure someone will share it here if I don’t.


Who, what, where is this?


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 6, 2021)

Xaios said:


> ...... people would eventually stop giving birth because they never have sex with the opposite gender, resulting in mankind's extinction?



I don't know if he said that but this sounds like a great idea. The stop giving birth and mankind's extinction part. jk.


----------



## I play music (Sep 6, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> View attachment 97449
> 
> 
> Another good customer of Vik falling out with him. I told him to sell it on and use it as a learning experience but if he makes a video I’m sure someone will share it here if I don’t.


Such a stupid and wasteful idea to destroy a working guitar. Put a rainbow flag/gaypride sticker over the Vik logo and keep rocking it!


----------



## thrsher (Sep 6, 2021)

Things are heating up now


----------



## ramses (Sep 6, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> View attachment 97449
> 
> 
> Another good customer of Vik falling out with him. I told him to sell it on and use it as a learning experience but if he makes a video I’m sure someone will share it here if I don’t.



Guitar-nerd internet-drama is heating up: https://vikkuletski.com/articles/clown-world/


----------



## thrsher (Sep 6, 2021)

Is newest Instagram post calls out Brent for the website redirect. Not sure if that dude post here anymore. He used to


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 6, 2021)

https://www.tiktok.com/@fmassie0521/video/7004888208181873925?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 6, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> https://www.tiktok.com/@fmassie0521/video/7004888208181873925?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


lmao the use of Cynic is on point too


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 6, 2021)

That's fucking awesome and using Cynic music in the background... hell yeah!


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 6, 2021)

I can understand hating the dude, but not like I would chop up a BRJ.


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 6, 2021)

Oh, btw, I just realised that VIK blocked me on Instagram... maybe it was because I asked in one of his posts if this time he was going to deliver the guitars or just run away again with his customers money... maybe it was that...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 6, 2021)

Insane 

and Vik posted a response on his website:
https://vikkuletski.com/articles/cl...NSuNxGNxVVMVCiZqd9ygwAGRtkK55GM3I0YlV6gSa9ASs


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 6, 2021)

W


Randy said:


> 31k followers on Insta, 73k followers on Facebook as of today anyway. I see his stuff get shared quite often. I don't know how that is translating to sales necessarily, although he did flex his Porsche last year.


Whats his Instagram?


----------



## Randy (Sep 6, 2021)

instagram dot com slash vikguitars

instagram dot com slash envoyguitars


----------



## thrsher (Sep 6, 2021)

i would love to hear from Brent or Dave Oh. two forum members "employed" by vik to see what they have to say these days.


----------



## Randy (Sep 6, 2021)

Incase that article goes poof


----------



## Randy (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Sep 6, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> https://www.tiktok.com/@fmassie0521/video/7004888208181873925?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


Seriously, this dude’s a wanker. Only in America will you find someone buying something that expensive only to just destroy it. I don’t care how big of a homophobic douche Vik is, there’s better options to get rid of a guitar out there. You know, such as giving it away to a deserving person who has shit gear. Or like someone mentioned turn it into a gay pride guitar.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 6, 2021)

If the really wanted to burn Vik, they should have used the guitar to make a ton of jigs for replicating his guitars as cheap knockoffs to flood the market with Dik Guitars.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 6, 2021)

damn that is an expensive virtue signal


----------



## odibrom (Sep 6, 2021)

Emperoff said:


>



you won...


----------



## narad (Sep 6, 2021)

Good for him, get the word out about Vik's bebaviour and the money owed. Anyone suggesting he give the guitar away obviously don't understand how social media works. The world is filled with people who sold their Vik's because of his reputation and behavior. You're going to have trouble finding a link to it though, because no one cares.

Guitar looked lame anyway


----------



## Randy (Sep 6, 2021)

Maybe the first time a Vik has ever been photographed on a cheap cellphone? Has a kinda LiveLeak quality to it.


----------



## narad (Sep 6, 2021)

Randy said:


> Maybe the first time a Vik has ever been photographed on a cheap cellphone? Has a kinda LiveLeak quality to it.



First time I've seen a Vik guitar in the past 5 years that wasn't in a Reverb listing.


----------



## SVMMONYR (Sep 7, 2021)

Wrote a long rant without reading the above haha, but yeah good for him for destroying the guitar! Vik is a con artist and a liar!

Cool low key racist comment's on his writing, just had to point out that only the Chinese customers are cheapskates apart from Chris. It fuckin baffles me WHY would he entertain the idea of building a guitar for a cheapskate when there are TENS of customers willing for 10+ years to pay and have payed just to get their instrument and only told countless lies and empty promises?

I've waited 10 years for mine and no pics or updates have been given. Only that it's nearly finished but this that and the other excuse. The latest was that well it is good it's taking this long because now he has 10 years experience and the guitar will be 10x better as an result...


Chris, there are many, many people Vik has scammed over the years. If the lawsuit is coming, you can PM me and hopefully others for the EXACT SAME story you have experienced. One guy wrote on facebook that of the 8 guitar run he paid 2500 dollars, multiply that by 8 (assuming others did also) thats 20k swindled by 8 people! The custom order list was a long one, probably like 50 names + the 16 names of the 2 runs. He has made a living stealing peoples money, there is no two ways about it, no alternate truths or anything JUST FACTS!


#viktim#fuckthisguy


----------



## SVMMONYR (Sep 7, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Seriously, this dude’s a wanker. Only in America will you find someone buying something that expensive only to just destroy it. I don’t care how big of a homophobic douche Vik is, there’s better options to get rid of a guitar out there. You know, such as giving it away to a deserving person who has shit gear. Or like someone mentioned turn it into a gay pride guitar.



See I think this is a stroke of pure genius. Guaranteed 99% of people (myself included) would never do this just because of the hefty price paid. This takes guts and is EXACTLY what is needed to get the point across. There is no greater good to come out of a Vik instrument, there just really isn't. No amount of charity or good intentions will truly satisfy a fed up customer than total annihilation.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2021)

Yeah, I agree that this is a big enough profile event to actually get noticed. It’s probably the single biggest thing that anyone’s done to get this issue noticed by others.


----------



## ItWillDo (Sep 7, 2021)

I can't imagine being salty to the degree, that I would waste a perfectly good instrument just for some internet points.

In a matter of weeks or even days, no one is going to care about the TikTok video and he'll be left with a burnt hole in his pocket.


----------



## Velokki (Sep 7, 2021)

ItWillDo said:


> I can't imagine being salty to the degree, that I would waste a perfectly good instrument just for some internet points.
> 
> In a matter of weeks or even days, no one is going to care about the TikTok video and he'll be left with a burnt hole in his pocket.



If you check his Facebook, he has many top tier PRS guitars. It's not like he can't play a quality guitar after that. And let's entertain the thought that he has a decent amount of savings - it wouldn't really hurt if the Vik, that probably doesn't get played, is gone and he also gets a good mental cleansing and closure to this whole Vik clusterfuck.

Yeah, Vik is a total piece of shit and deserves accordingly.


----------



## valvefury (Sep 7, 2021)

Randy said:


> instagram dot com slash vikguitars
> 
> instagram dot com slash envoyguitars



Don't follow or support Envoy Guitars please


----------



## valvefury (Sep 7, 2021)

ItWillDo said:


> I can't imagine being salty to the degree, that I would waste a perfectly good instrument just for some internet points.
> 
> In a matter of weeks or even days, no one is going to care about the TikTok video and he'll be left with a burnt hole in his pocket.



You said it perfectly - you can't imagine getting to the point where you would take that extreme - that shows exactly how deep, how long of time and personal this #viktim thing goes. Again I won't judge the #viktims - just the perpetrator.


----------



## NoodleFace (Sep 7, 2021)

Something that really bugs me

Why does this dude "owed multiple builds"? If someone didn't deliver on one build, why the FUCK would I pay them for more builds?


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Sep 7, 2021)

narad said:


> Good for him, get the word out about Vik's bebaviour and the money owed. Anyone suggesting he give the guitar away obviously don't understand how social media works. The world is filled with people who sold their Vik's because of his reputation and behavior. You're going to have trouble finding a link to it though, because no one cares.



I mean, there's entire Youtube channels dedicated to destroying expensive, in-demand electronics. Those videos get millions of views even without much of an ideological bent to them. In that sense, yeah, it's exposure you can't buy with charity. The question is whether it engenders more good than righting a wrong Vik did to someone else by giving the guitar away.

As damage for damage sake, though? Yeah, there's no substitute.



Lorcan Ward said:


> Insane  and Vik posted a response on his website:
> https://vikkuletski.com/articles/cl...NSuNxGNxVVMVCiZqd9ygwAGRtkK55GM3I0YlV6gSa9ASs



I haven't read all of Vik's diatribe nor do I really care to, but _oh boy _is that missive digging a deeper hole. The first two paragraphs are basically just calling the guy a cheapskate, which Vik goes out of his way to compare to the Chinese. A bold strategy to dispel those accusations of racism...

Then there's the whole concept of the name-and-shame of this client. Vik is a public person; he runs a business and advertises on the Internet. Just because he faces criticism as a result of this does not entitle him to publicly name and libel clients.

EDIT - went back and read the whole thing. I'm not really inclined to believe Vik's defenses, but even so, he's an idiot for clouding them with childish insults. The man just has no professional tact at all.


----------



## narad (Sep 7, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> Something that really bugs me
> 
> Why does this dude "owed multiple builds"? If someone didn't deliver on one build, why the FUCK would I pay them for more builds?



You put in one deposit and get excited. Then while you're waiting and it sucks, you decide to put in some more deposits so you won't have to wait so long for the next one. Classic SSO style.


----------



## Randy (Sep 7, 2021)

If the Tiktok guy "just sold it and gave the money to charity" or whatever, next owner probably would've flipped it for drama points and it would be back up in Reverb a week later. 

Destroying it wasn't just to make the point, it was to end the cycle.


----------



## thrsher (Sep 7, 2021)

narad said:


> You put in one deposit and get excited. Then while you're waiting and it sucks, you decide to put in some more deposits so you won't have to wait so long for the next one. Classic SSO style.



i was reading back through this thread, https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/vik-guitars-discussion.255570/ we all had the foresight then. vik even tried to get another deposit from me while i was still waiting on my first build


----------



## Randy (Sep 7, 2021)

narad said:


> You put in one deposit and get excited. Then while you're waiting and it sucks, you decide to put in some more deposits so you won't have to wait so long for the next one. Classic SSO style.



Right? Ask our buddy eelblack how many deposits he's had in with the same builder at the same time. Doubly if you've already had a build from them in your hands.


----------



## narad (Sep 7, 2021)

Yea, I mean I had 3 Vik deposits concurrently -- one I placed right as Nolly was getting his first one, and 1 from the 8FF group run, 1 I bought from another SSO guy from the 8FF group run, and I was at the same time trying to outright buy Fred's redwood burl domineer. Because the first build was supposed to take ~ 24 months, there was a lot of time before things started to get suspicious.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 7, 2021)

Randy said:


> If the Tiktok guy "just sold it and gave the money to charity" or whatever, next owner probably would've flipped it for drama points and it would be back up in Reverb a week later.
> 
> Destroying it wasn't just to make the point, it was to end the cycle.



There's nothing wrong with selling something you have a negative attachment to on to another person. Not really sure what drama points mean in relation to a 2nd/3rd owner sale mean either, do you think someone's going to list their guitar and title it "Customer Owned - scammed by Vik" in the title? 

Destroying property you've already paid for, and the manufacturer has already made their cut from is a personal choice. It's not really putting a ding on his financials or anything if every single customer guts and chops up their Viks upon receipt. Chopping up your guitar has virality, but it's never been an effective way to make the business you're protesting sweat, like when people burnt up their Nikes in protest of Colin Kaepernick collaborating with the brand.

The "cycle" is still active, as in people are still paying for guitars and not getting them even today.


----------



## IwantTacos (Sep 7, 2021)

I’ve moved twice in my life: first, from Belarus to California in 2018 and now from CA to ID this past summer as we’ve had enough of California in our lives with its’ endless lockdowns, covid hysteria and useless public schools.

I like this line. Idaho is about to be the epicenter of another wave.


----------



## Randy (Sep 7, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> There's nothing wrong with selling something you have a negative attachment to on to another person. Not really sure what drama points mean in relation to a 2nd/3rd owner sale mean either, do you think someone's going to list their guitar and title it "Customer Owned - scammed by Vik" in the title?
> 
> Destroying property you've already paid for, and the manufacturer has already made their cut from is a personal choice. It's not really putting a ding on his financials or anything if every single customer guts and chops up their Viks upon receipt. Chopping up your guitar has virality, but it's never been an effective way to make the business you're protesting sweat, like when people burnt up their Nikes in protest of Colin Kaepernick collaborating with the brand.
> 
> The "cycle" is still active, as in people are still paying for guitars and not getting them even today.



He's no hero but it's his right to destroy his own guitar. And you can act as obtuse as you want but you know that guitar was gonna get reposted on Reverb for 4x as much and basically stay up there as a free advertisment for Vik for a few months. Facts.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 7, 2021)

You'd think if he cared about public schools he wouldn't have moved to the USA.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 7, 2021)

Randy said:


> He's no hero but it's his right to destroy his own guitar. And you can act as obtuse as you want but you know that guitar was gonna get reposted on Reverb for 4x as much and basically stay up there as a free advertisment for Vik for a few months. Facts.



Right, I'm not being obtuse... 

I'm pointing out the fact that you seem to specifically mention resale drama points, but I don't see much that a reseller can farm out of a negative situation like this. And sale posts as ad-space? Am I wrong or do I not see people question why expensive guitars are being sold so much in the first place way more than they are like to go "wow nice guitar, I should order one!".

That's such a common statement I see thrown around of the guitar marketplace that I have enough inclination to know you're wrong there about sale posts being a primary driver for new sales.

You seem to think that destroying your own property is the righteous thing to do here, and I don't think I'll see eye to eye with you on that. I didn't destroy my Kiesels when I had that falling out, I couldn't play my guitars or record myself doing so because THAT would be free advertisement for the brand. So I chose to silently pass them on to their new owners, and I've only ever seen the Koa K Series be put up for sale of the 4 I passed on.

Sorry, but I can't fathom an income bracket where you can just shrug off a 5k purchase to make a statement.


----------



## Randy (Sep 7, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Am I wrong or do I not see people question why expensive guitars are being sold so much in the first place way more than they are like to go "wow nice guitar, I should order one!".



Yes you're wrong, so I won't bother debating anything else you said beyond that.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 7, 2021)

Also, how many people does Vik need to scam before he can cover private schooling and college?


----------



## IwantTacos (Sep 7, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Sorry, but I can't fathom an income bracket where you can just shrug off a 5k purchase to make a statement.



I totally can.


----------



## IwantTacos (Sep 7, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Also, how many people does Vik need to scam before he can cover private schooling and college?



I mean he's talking about California public schools which in a lot of places in California are the best in the country.

he's going to be perfectly happy with Idaho public schools...which apart from boise where I'm from...are not the best in the country.


----------



## thrsher (Sep 7, 2021)

it doesn't seem like his guitars are really moving on the seconary market. its the usual suspects with all his guitars or they just sit on reverb


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 7, 2021)

Randy said:


> Yes you're wrong, so I won't bother debating anything else you said beyond that.



You definitely don't have data to backup your claim and I don't have any on my end other than comments made on SSO and other communities. It's a disagreement and we don't see eye to eye, it can be left at that.



IwantTacos said:


> I totally can.



Maybe so, but I think unless I'm making an upper bound six figure amount, I'll always see the money as the cost of any other nice piece of music gear personally.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 7, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Maybe so, but I think unless I'm making an upper bound six figure amount, I'll always see the money as the cost of any other nice piece of music gear personally.


Eh. Plenty of people have gear they aren't ever going to play again, but also aren't ever going to sell. If that's the situation you're in, I don't see the difference. I have a couple such guitars, even an amp I'm not really enjoying at the moment.


----------



## Randy (Sep 7, 2021)

thrsher said:


> it doesn't seem like his guitars are really moving on the seconary market. its the usual suspects with all his guitars or they just sit on reverb



They sit because they list for ludicrious, predatory prices because they know what a fucking trap it is trying to get a guitar from him, but the market is small enough that they sit.

Even still, they do sell.




I could absolutely see someone seeing a Reverb listing for a Vik and getting the impression they're uber-high end, and that they're gonna get their money back plus if/when they go to sell it, and deciding that a $2500 deposit for a guitar they're gonna get between $6000 and $4500 for on the used market is a gamble worth taking, yeah.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 7, 2021)

Randy said:


> They sit because they list for ludicrious, predatory prices because they know what a fucking trap it is trying to get a guitar from him, but the market is small enough that they sit.
> 
> Even still, they do sell.
> 
> ...



What did those go for new you think?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 7, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> What did those go for new you think?



Viks back when they were the talk of the town and the flavor of the month for endorsees would sell for mid 4's and low 5's, in the last 5 years they sit at 5.5 - 6k direct from Vik.


----------



## fabronaut (Sep 7, 2021)

I play music said:


> Such a stupid and wasteful idea to destroy a working guitar. Put a rainbow flag/gaypride sticker over the Vik logo and keep rocking it!


even better, donate it to an auction for LGBTQ+ support. have a luthier excise any identifying logo / marks entirely and inlay the pride flag, or have an artist alter the logo and add an inlay that incorporates it, like one of those tattoo redo / coverup jobs.

lends itself to easy PR, amplified in blogs and short form articles / tweets. increases the value of the auction while politely dunking on the guy's shitty behaviour and consistently shady business practices. and if the owner of the guitar wanted more attention, he'd prolly get that by proxy, and likely even moreso than by torching a good instrument. everyone wins?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 7, 2021)

Holy shit guys, it's not a sacred obelisk, it's a guitar built by a douche bag. My only regret is he didn't destroy it in a more American fashion, like in a giant deep fryer or with an AR15 purchased from the back of someone's van at an Arby's.


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 7, 2021)

fabronaut said:


> even better, donate it to an auction for LGBTQ+ support. have a luthier excise any identifying logo / marks entirely and inlay the pride flag, or have an artist alter the logo and add an inlay that incorporates it, like one of those tattoo redo / coverup jobs.
> 
> lends itself to easy PR, amplified in blogs and short form articles / tweets. increases the value of the auction while politely dunking on the guy's shitty behaviour and consistently shady business practices. and if the owner of the guitar wanted more attention, he'd prolly get that by proxy, and likely even moreso than by torching a good instrument. everyone wins?



If you do so as the info gets lost in the internet thru constant shares, replies and the likes it could end up like "hey, look at this company, they are making guitars that supports the LGTBI+ community" and you know this is true, misinformation works like this on the long run.

So yeah, is better to burn it, brake it so it won't exist anymore because everyone of those is a chance that other people see it, think it's nice and pay for a new one that probably will never get done.

Eradicate your Viks!

PS: I'm not trying to be funny in case someone thinks this is sarcasm or anything...


----------



## Animus (Sep 7, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> Maybe only people ordering headless models aren't getting their guitars.


 There not only headless, but bodiless. As in non-existent.


----------



## xzacx (Sep 7, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> If you do so as the info gets lost in the internet thru constant shares, replies and the likes it could end up like "hey, look at this company, they are making guitars that supports the LGTBI+ community" and you know this is true, misinformation works like this on the long run.
> 
> So yeah, is better to burn it, brake it so it won't exist anymore because everyone of those is a chance that other people see it, think it's nice and pay for a new one that probably will never get done.
> 
> ...



Yeah I think there's too much tarnish on the brand for people to want to big pay money for an auction even if the proceeds are going to a good cause. Maybe I'm just projecting, but I don't think people who care about those causes would would really be bidding and want the guitar under the circumstances. So, making noise in the loudest way possible might be more effective in getting the word out.


----------



## Animus (Sep 7, 2021)

SVMMONYR said:


> Wrote a long rant without reading the above haha, but yeah good for him for destroying the guitar! Vik is a con artist and a liar!
> 
> Cool low key racist comment's on his writing, just had to point out that only the Chinese customers are cheapskates apart from Chris. It fuckin baffles me WHY would he entertain the idea of building a guitar for a cheapskate when there are TENS of customers willing for 10+ years to pay and have payed just to get their instrument and only told countless lies and empty promises?
> 
> ...




I guess I was that 2500 guy.  That Chris Massie guy is in for way more than me. One other guy is in for 12k allegedly. I was put in touch with 3 Chinese buyers that are in for about 6 grand each they claimed. Not so “cheap” if you ask me. There’s countless others too. If you ordered a Vik guitar and never received it or got a refund contact me with any pertinent info if you would like to get involved, anonymously or not.
Thanks


----------



## fabronaut (Sep 7, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> If you do so as the info gets lost in the internet thru constant shares, replies and the likes it could end up like "hey, look at this company, they are making guitars that supports the LGTBI+ community" and you know this is true, misinformation works like this on the long run.


never really thought about the misinformation angle. then again, I shouldn't be surprised by that, given the trajectory of pretty much... everything over the last decade? touche.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 7, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Eh. Plenty of people have gear they aren't ever going to play again, but also aren't ever going to sell.



I have guitars I haven't seen in years!


----------



## odibrom (Sep 7, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> I have guitars I haven't seen in years!


This is the time to let them go...


----------



## InfinityCollision (Sep 7, 2021)

Coming back to another 50-odd posts in this thread seems like decent evidence that bandsawing a 5k guitar is an effective way to draw attention. Good marketing AND catharsis is a pretty nice package all considered, especially since he doesn't seem strapped for cash.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 7, 2021)

It has drawn a lot of attention and from what I see that’s just from 2 Facebook posts and the thread here.


----------



## VGK17 (Sep 7, 2021)

ramses said:


> Guitar-nerd internet-drama is heating up: https://vikkuletski.com/articles/clown-world/


That's like the textbook way NOT to run a business.


----------



## I play music (Sep 7, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> It has drawn a lot of attention and from what I see that’s just from 2 Facebook posts and the thread here.


But often any kind of attention is better than no attention nowadays. So who knows if the drama is not even helping Vik .. 99% of people who are reminded of his existence may think he's a dick but if the other 1% give him business .. just saying.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 7, 2021)

StevenC said:


> You'd think if he cared about public schools he wouldn't have moved to the USA.


I mean, he probably thinks that California has "useless public schools" because they teach that gay people are actually people, something which may well not be the case in Idaho.


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 7, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> like in a giant deep fryer or with an AR15 purchased from the back of someone's van at an Arby's.



LOL! Comment of the year for sure.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2021)

Xaios said:


> I mean, he probably thinks that California has "useless public schools" because they teach that gay people are actually people, something which may well not be the case in Idaho.


Yeah his statements in that sentence basically read: “California is for libtards - I want a more
conservative state.” There is no way I’m convinced that he moved to Idaho to make sure his kids have the best education. Idaho might have awesome schools, but he does not come across as a dude for whom that is a motivating factor.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 7, 2021)

He has kids?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2021)

odibrom said:


> He has kids?


I certainly hope so, otherwise his rationale for moving is even more guano crazy.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 8, 2021)

odibrom said:


> He has kids?


And a Porsche with a vanity plate


----------



## narad (Sep 8, 2021)

StevenC said:


> And a Porsche with a vanity plate



IH8K1D5


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 8, 2021)

StevenC said:


> And a Porsche with a vanity plate



Isn't it a base automatic?


----------



## Edika (Sep 8, 2021)

I was shocked the neck detached from the body with not too much force! Not sure if it's Vik's construction or set neck guitars are more prone to that! 

Aside from that, while it irks me to see something fully functional destroyed, I can understand and agree with the statement. My wallet would not be able to afford this but at least someone could and made that statement.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Sep 8, 2021)

Vik guitars look like shit and are boring. For the price of 1 atm you could get my alto, tenor, and almost all 3 of my guitars, which are all more interesting and I am SURE much more capable instruments than a deformed PRS with a shitty top and flat satin finish. 

Why the fuck do people even want these things? They look terrible and nothing short of a ridiculous custom for someone with specific niche tastes would even need to spend that much on a single guitar. Just buy a Schecter or ESP with a pretty top and get it PLEK'd and mod it.


----------



## budda (Sep 8, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Vik guitars look like shit and are boring. For the price of 1 atm you could get my alto, tenor, and almost all 3 of my guitars, which are all more interesting and I am SURE much more capable instruments than a deformed PRS with a shitty top and flat satin finish.
> 
> Why the fuck do people even want these things? They look terrible and nothing short of a ridiculous custom for someone with specific niche tastes would even need to spend that much on a single guitar. Just buy a Schecter or ESP with a pretty top and get it PLEK'd and mod it.



They want(ed) them due to hype and clout. This forum helped that, immensely.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Sep 8, 2021)

budda said:


> They want(ed) them due to hype and clout. This forum helped that, immensely.



fuuuuuck if I learned anything from this place it's that you don't buy the flavor of the month or go custom just about ever unless it's something you just HAVE to get custom and it's from a company that's been in business with a good reputation


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 8, 2021)

I want to make an account named Michelangelo7 and start aggressively hyping these guitars but I don't think enough people would get the joke


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 8, 2021)

If you check Vik's instagram, seemed he also had some kind of falling out with his web designer....it's a little hard to understand exactly what went down though.


----------



## Edika (Sep 8, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> If you check Vik's instagram, seemed he also had some kind of falling out with his web designer....it's a little hard to understand exactly what went down though.



Probably they agreed to pay him with a guitar that he never built for him !


----------



## thrsher (Sep 8, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> If you check Vik's instagram, seemed he also had some kind of falling out with his web designer....it's a little hard to understand exactly what went down though.


hes a member here who certainly defended vik alot in past threads. i would really like to see a public statement from him.


----------



## IwantTacos (Sep 8, 2021)

I love that completely incoherent Instagram post. Plus the use of sheeple. 

doesn’t surprise me at all that he’s probably the perfect combo of right wing COVID denier conspiracy theorist mouth breather. 

makes perfect sense he was working out Frank’s shop at one point.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 8, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> I want to make an account named Michelangelo7 and start aggressively hyping these guitars but I don't think enough people would get the joke



Hehe, that dude was a tool.



IwantTacos said:


> makes perfect sense he was working out Frank’s shop at one point.



Quoting this because I'm sure a lot of folks don't know/remember.


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 8, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Quoting this because I'm sure a lot of folks don't know/remember.



This is me...I've heard he's a bit religious but that's it.


----------



## IwantTacos (Sep 8, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> This is me...I've heard he's a bit religious but that's it.



not to derail but his business partner at his guitar hardware business is trying his hardest for a herman Cain award.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 8, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Quoting this because I'm sure a lot of folks don't know/remember.


I can't remember, what's this forum's thoughts on Frank? There was the Abasi stuff, but people here have got guitars from him since then, but also he's chummy with Vik. Or is there more stuff I've missed?


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 8, 2021)

StevenC said:


> I can't remember, what's this forum's thoughts on Frank? There was the Abasi stuff, but people here have got guitars from him since then, but also he's chummy with Vik. Or is there more stuff I've missed?



I think (emphasis on think) that at least in regards to Abasi, if you were forced to 100% pick a side I think the forum is team Frank, but I don't think it's such a complete "one side to blame" thing.


----------



## IwantTacos (Sep 8, 2021)

StevenC said:


> I can't remember, what's this forum's thoughts on Frank? There was the Abasi stuff, but people here have got guitars from him since then, but also he's chummy with Vik. Or is there more stuff I've missed?



franks a smart guy. He posts nothing but guitar related stuff in public forums. 

but if everyone you work with is a right wing nut....


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 8, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> I think (emphasis on think) that at least in regards to Abasi, if you were forced to 100% pick a side I think the forum is team Frank, but I don't think it's such a complete "one side to blame" thing.



It's wild that this happened and is completely documented a few years back, they were surprisingly public about their accusations. Doing some light reading got me up to speed, Tosin alleged some pretty poor build quality/nonresponsiveness and still has GDrive links up with his bit of evidence to showcase.

The tl;dr is pretty much:
- Frank received funding to buy parts and begin commissioned builds
- Several workers weren't paid, and when questioned about what he spent the money on:



> When pressed for receipts of what he’d spent the deposit money on, he told us he was uncomfortable with our line of questioning and that "he would have a stress heart attack if we continued to ask for answers" and “you can’t walk into Seymour Duncan and ask for receipts to see how much they spent on copper wire”.



- Missed 5 deadlines, was cut off from funding
- Tosin recovered all materials he could from Frank's shop, later dubbed the infamous "Heist"
- Frank modified the Larada design and released it under his brand, and Abasi Concepts began moving towards their next venture.
- A suspended business license was discovered, and used as proof that he does indeed still have an active business license at the time 

And just so I'm not accused of misrepresenting the situation:

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/abasi-concepts-larada-megathread.302983/page-104#post-4959693

Someone should really take the time to archive and pin major events like that so when referenced people can find the original context easily  There's been more than enough happen on this forum. So most of public opinion was immediately and stayed immediately in Tosin's court, Falbo took the approach of less words and to leave it in the court system.

For what it's worth, I just found out from a buddy who has a Falbo on order that he's been a year overdue on delivery. I know @Hollowway got a Falbo around the time this all happened, but it's safe to say the guy hasn't made strides on the business front.


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> If you check Vik's instagram, seemed he also had some kind of falling out with his web designer....it's a little hard to understand exactly what went down though.



Didn't see it, was it taken down or just timed out? Anybody screenshot it?


----------



## IwantTacos (Sep 8, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's wild that this happened and is completely documented a few years back, they were surprisingly public about their accusations. Doing some light reading got me up to speed, Tosin alleged some pretty poor build quality/nonresponsiveness and still has GDrive links up with his bit of evidence to showcase.
> 
> The tl;dr is pretty much:
> - Frank received funding to buy parts and begin commissioned builds
> ...



It's funny that vik has a post on his website that is like hey guys when I'm responding to social media, emails, or requests I can't be building guitars.

then why all these guys on Facebook like 24/7 responding to shit. 



Randy said:


> Didn't see it, was it taken down or just timed out? Anybody screenshot it?



it's the word vomit under the tele picture.


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2021)

Ah, thanks.




This guy is like, completely incapable of faking professionalism isn't he?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm not sure how people willingly worked under him in the first place 

Even if he tried to make amends for the homophobia, there's still the issue of everyone left hung and dry.


----------



## IwantTacos (Sep 8, 2021)

Randy said:


> Ah, thanks.
> 
> View attachment 97507
> 
> ...



imagine you as vik getting mad that someone else took too long to get something done. imagine what type of person you'd have to be.


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 8, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> The Abasi drama



Thanks for the summary, it's weird because obviously it seems like Frank is definitely a bit questionable given these facts (or at best he's like a lot of luthiers where you will get your guitar but be prepared for delays and lack of communication in between), but also I know I've seen elsewhere that there's some kind of proof that Tosin and his side are definitely not telling the whole story/pick and choosing facts. But there's no way I'll be able to locate that info as it's been posted here and there on various social media.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 8, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> Thanks for the summary, it's weird because obviously it seems like Frank is definitely a bit questionable given these facts (or at best he's like a lot of luthiers where you will get your guitar but be prepared for delays and lack of communication in between), but also I know I've seen elsewhere that there's some kind of proof that Tosin and his side are definitely not telling the whole story/pick and choosing facts. But there's no way I'll be able to locate that info as it's been posted here and there on various social media.



Yeah there's absolutely more to the story, I don't think we'll see most of it unfortunately since they'll probably settle if either side is harboring some dark secrets.

The only thing legally you could hold Tosin and co for is breaking and entering depending on how those events went down. On the surface it just seems like they contracted building out and that person never delivered the commitment after plenty of funding + deadline extensions.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 8, 2021)

I'd go into more detail, but I don't feel like getting a deluge of PMs full of veiled threats and questioning of my ability to run a dick joke website that mascarades as a guitar site sometimes. 

But Vik, Tosin, and Frank all deserve each other.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 8, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm not sure how people willingly worked under him in the first place



Not just worked but verbally attacked anyone who dared say a bad word about Vik and accused Ss,org of spreading lies and misinformation about overdue runs.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 8, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Not just worked but verbally attacked anyone who dared say a bad word about Vik and accused Ss,org of spreading lies and misinformation about overdue runs.



I was always under the impression that you were mostly speaking to the man himself, but yeah if anyone else was complicit with all of that behavior then that's in extremely poor taste.


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Not just worked but verbally attacked anyone who dared say a bad word about Vik and accused Ss,org of spreading lies and misinformation about overdue runs.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 8, 2021)

I hopped in here to see a good old fashioned dumpster fire, saw the last like...half dozen posts, and I feel like I already read the entire thread


----------



## valvefury (Sep 9, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> Something that really bugs me
> 
> Why does this dude "owed multiple builds"? If someone didn't deliver on one build, why the FUCK would I pay them for more builds?


Fair question. Vik is using faux friendships, being very smart with manipulation, lies/deception and of course all the usual sales techniques. ...he will say things like

- someone canceled build slot - it will be done in two months - pay in full to hold it
- someone isn't paying their final deposit - guitar will be ready in a few weeks - pay in full it will ship when it is done in two weeks
- got special wood in - but you have to pay for the material up front 

All those type of dirty tactics along with using friendship. A huge portion of his customers are friended (until they figure this out) and he asks for money/favors setting the stage for desperation with things like - 

- I just need money to get to the end of the month would mind paying off this build
- It's Christmas time and I want gifts for the kids - would mind paying off that build due in January
- Look I know I owe you a guitar from 3 years ago that you paid in full - but this beauty is available now because some guy didn't have the money to make the final 50%...
- There is a very special new model - but it needs to be paid in full up front


....these are just a tiny few examples

Realize though everyone hears different things - not all people are offered the same deals for the same things - they are told to keep it quiet so someone else doesn't get mad about their build not getting done. You will be told ANYTHING to make you open up your purse and put money on the table. Before you realize it - Bernie Madoff is in jail and your retirement money is down the drain. 

Every sympathy chord is pulled out to get more money. 

It would probably be a safe bet to assume every guitar posted that is for sale, or every fancy piece of wood that is posted to draw future viktims in for a deposits is also sold to MULTIPLE people. The name of the game is called a Ponzi scheme and that game is perpetuated mostly via multiple deposits for single items. There is no question Vik will take deposits for guitars he knows he will absolutely never ship to that person. 

This Viktim stuff is going on in every continent except Antartica. So the brave group that are speaking out now - people should be very careful about judging them. The more people are made fun of or laughed at for being a Viktim the more Vik wins. Vik loves to divide and conquer. When people talk together and share information Vik loses. 

Ted Bundy was close to well respected psychologists. They never knew what he was up to. In an environment with mostly honest people - evil can run unchecked. 

It is VERY important to condemn the criminal and perpetrator - not the Viktims. 

Thanks again it was a great question.


----------



## valvefury (Sep 9, 2021)

As for smashing or burning or throwing guitars away it is pretty simple:

1- perhaps one should be more offended by the crime and criminal than the viktims response
2- every day in this world, every day - there is a rock star smashing a perfectly fine guitar - where is the uproar? This has been going on for decades - every day
3- people can do what they want with their money - don't make a jealous judgment 
4- there are worse things going on in the world than someone smashing a guitar to get attention for a crime that has been going on for a long long time - unanswered and unchecked

again it is important to judge the criminal not the Viktim


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 9, 2021)

This whole branding as "viktims" thing isn't nearly as clever as y'all think it is.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 9, 2021)

Meh….

I try to spin everything into a positive situation these days. I would have had the chopped up guitar re-painted in the most LGBQT celebratory finish and have “THIS GUITAR IS NOT FOR RESALE. IT IS TO BE PASSED ON FROM HUMAN TO HUMAN IN CELEBRATION OF THE INCLUSION OF ALL HUMANS ON THIS PLANET”, engraved on the back. 

Then arrange to have it sent to various members of the LGBQT community for them to write/record/film a song celebrating inclusion with the guitar. 

And at the end of it’s tour, find the one person out there who is broke and wants/needs a guitar in their life and give it to them. 

Actually, I don’t know how I’m going to pull it off, but since the majority of my guitars were given to me as gifts, I’m putting it in my will that my guitars are to go to people who need them in their life like I did. Some teenager in a shitty situation, or someone who lost everything they own due to some kind of tragedy.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Sep 9, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This whole branding as "viktims" thing isn't nearly as clever as y'all think it is.



...you mean it's not a brilliant guerilla marketing campaign for a product partnership between two disgraced companies, Vik Guitars and Tim Hortons?


----------



## odibrom (Sep 9, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This whole branding as "viktims" thing isn't nearly as clever as y'all think it is.



It can easily be transformed into/sound like *VikTeams*... which is exactly the opposite of what his victims want...


----------



## narad (Sep 9, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This whole branding as "viktims" thing isn't nearly as clever as y'all think it is.



Haven't you ever taken a shitty art class? Where's the constructive criticism?


----------



## NoodleFace (Sep 9, 2021)

I wasn't blaming the victims, I agree Vik takes all the blame.

I just don't understand feeding money to someone for multiple projects when not one has been delivered. But you had a good write up, so thank you. Everyone values money differently though.


----------



## mastapimp (Sep 9, 2021)

Curious to know what other custom builders think of Vik's rant regarding this guy. From a customer's perspective, it's easy to be pissed at Vik. Since he claims to be closing the custom orders, he's taken the opportunity to air his grievances and say things that would normally be detrimental to future business. If you got a bunch of these custom builders in a bar, I bet they'd one up each other with annoying customer stories all night long.


----------



## dmlinger (Sep 9, 2021)

This thread is exhausting


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 9, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> If you got a bunch of these custom builders in a bar, I bet they'd one up each other with annoying customer stories all night long.



I mean sure, but that's people. I don't care who you are, you've talked a fair amount of shit about stuff in your professional life that you absolutely could not get away with in a professional context. That's why that whole diatribe was so shocking (well, I _say_ that, but given it's Vik, it's kind of expected by now) was just because it *was* so public and so brazen. 

If I were to guess, most would be as appalled as we are, even if they've got crazy client stories of their own, because that's just not how you behave if you want to run a proper business. 
--
It's a shame Vik's such a bellend. I really do think his guitars are exceptionally good looking, and if he wasn't such a dirtbag, a Duality would probably be on my list. It's always a bummer to see perfectly good gear (_*high*_ end gear!) get destroyed, but...I mean, I get it. That sure does send one hell of a message. I'm sure we'll still have another thread like this three years from now, though.

The whole thing is kind of a trip because I know a Chris Massie around here that's got that same energy. Definitely a different guy, but...makes the story a lot funnier


----------



## VGK17 (Sep 9, 2021)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> It's always a bummer to see perfectly good gear (_*high*_ end gear!) get destroyed, but...I mean, I get it.


Is it high end because it really is superior in quality to just about anything else or just because the guy charges a ridiculous amount?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 9, 2021)

They are really good guitars, mine sounded and played great. I would have kept it if it wasn’t such a difficult experience trying to get it. Had a few areas he could improve on so I can’t say what recent builds are like.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 9, 2021)

No one's blaming the people who fell for the scam, some people aren't as in tune with the experience of ordering an instrument made to order.

The question of "Why give the guy more deposits/money if you've been scammed"? Was a genuine one, and @narad answered it. Valid if not just because he was also scammed by Vik. Literally no one gave homie who smashed his Vik flack, they just disagree with the decision to smash it.



VGK17 said:


> Is it high end because it really is superior in quality to just about anything else or just because the guy charges a ridiculous amount?



He's a talented builder, my local buddy bought an instock and is currently on the hook for a custom. (I warned him, trust me)

The build is insanely well built, it's cash value is just what the builder charges. $ doesn't translate directly to something being superior, but the more you spend the tighter tolerances should be *in theory. *They're so visually impressive that people will drop 5k on one sight unseen, then place multiple deposits for future builds right after getting the first or in some cases before.

The Vik Duality I traded for a few years back? I wouldn't drop 4k on it if I tried it in a guitar shop and had the option to walk away from it cost free. The newer stuff has improved greatly IMO, but that's besides the point. People buy/bought them because they're good guitars, for sure.

But so does Rusti/Aristides/Mayones/Suhr/any reputable builder in the 3k+ bracket. No one necessarily "needs" a Vik or any specific brand at the end of the day.


----------



## VGK17 (Sep 9, 2021)

Cool thanks, I wasn't sure if they were really that good.


----------



## Pandaonslaught (Sep 9, 2021)

narad said:


> IH8K1D5


you're my favorite


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 9, 2021)

odibrom said:


> This is the time to let them go...


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 9, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> Meh….
> 
> I try to spin everything into a positive situation these days. I would have had the chopped up guitar re-painted in the most LGBQT celebratory finish and have “THIS GUITAR IS NOT FOR RESALE. IT IS TO BE PASSED ON FROM HUMAN TO HUMAN IN CELEBRATION OF THE INCLUSION OF ALL HUMANS ON THIS PLANET”, engraved on the back.
> 
> ...


Or we could spend a few weeks discussing which model would fit a bit better in his ass, that sounds more fun.

I like your method though.


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 9, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> Meh….
> 
> I try to spin everything into a positive situation these days. I would have had the chopped up guitar re-painted in the most LGBQT celebratory finish and have “THIS GUITAR IS NOT FOR RESALE. IT IS TO BE PASSED ON FROM HUMAN TO HUMAN IN CELEBRATION OF THE INCLUSION OF ALL HUMANS ON THIS PLANET”, engraved on the back.
> 
> ...



And as I have already said if you do that with the pass of time it will become "check this brand, Vik guitars, they made years ago a guitar to celebrate the inclusion of all humans on this planet, great brand supporting the LGBT community, we should spend money in that company, they must be great people".

A bit of a missinformation campaing and voila, there you have it... the complete opposite message.

It's better to just delete all Viks from the face of the globe (and I say globe because probably this person is also a flatearther, I mean, it won't be worse than what he already is...)


----------



## gunch (Sep 9, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Holy shit guys, it's not a sacred obelisk, it's a guitar built by a douche bag. My only regret is he didn't destroy it in a more American fashion, like in a giant deep fryer or with an AR15 purchased from the back of someone's van at an Arby's.


deep fry it then shoot it with the AR


----------



## Animus (Sep 9, 2021)

valvefury said:


> Fair question. Vik is using faux friendships, being very smart with manipulation, lies/deception and of course all the usual sales techniques. ...he will say things like
> 
> - someone canceled build slot - it will be done in two months - pay in full to hold it
> - someone isn't paying their final deposit - guitar will be ready in a few weeks - pay in full it will ship when it is done in two weeks
> ...




Vik is a sociopath, a con artist and thief. Plain and simple. Nobody should do business with him under any circumstance. Trust me. It’s far worse than anyone thought. Just on the 10 people or so we have confirmed never received a guitar or a refund, it’s worth about 100k usd of deposits. And there’s A LOT more.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 9, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> ...you mean it's not a brilliant guerilla marketing campaign for a product partnership between two disgraced companies, Vik Guitars and Tim Hortons?




What'd Tim do now?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 9, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> Meh….
> 
> I try to spin everything into a positive situation these days. I would have had the chopped up guitar re-painted in the most LGBQT celebratory finish and have “THIS GUITAR IS NOT FOR RESALE. IT IS TO BE PASSED ON FROM HUMAN TO HUMAN IN CELEBRATION OF THE INCLUSION OF ALL HUMANS ON THIS PLANET”, engraved on the back.
> 
> ...


This is genius. Both parts. But I love the idea of the last one. I’m gonna plan on that myself. (Plus, I won’t feel so guilty buying guitars now!)


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 9, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> And as I have already said if you do that with the pass of time it will become "check this brand, Vik guitars, they made years ago a guitar to celebrate the inclusion of all humans on this planet, great brand supporting the LGBT community, we should spend money in that company, they must be great people".
> 
> A bit of a missinformation campaing and voila, there you have it... the complete opposite message.
> 
> It's better to just delete all Viks from the face of the globe (and I say globe because probably this person is also a flatearther, I mean, it won't be worse than what he already is...)



I'll always take the creative way before the destructive one. To me, it'd be a lot cooler for the LGBQT community to create some great music with it and take something negative and make something positive out of it. To each their own.


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 10, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> I'll always take the creative way before the destructive one. To me, it'd be a lot cooler for the LGBQT community to create some great music with it and take something negative and make something positive out of it. To each their own.



Oh, no, don't think I don't like your idea, I actually love it the problem is know it won't work, in the long run it would only serve to help a homophobic piece of shit to become bigger on the business, it will end up being just a massive advertising platform.


----------



## Edika (Sep 10, 2021)

Randy said:


> Ah, thanks.
> 
> View attachment 97507
> 
> ...



I said it as a joke but seems to be what happened lol!


----------



## budda (Sep 10, 2021)

Someone has a Vik listed on Kijiji Canada. I wonder who was supposed to get their guitar and didnt?


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Sep 10, 2021)

budda said:


> Someone has a Vik listed on Kijiji Canada. I wonder who was supposed to get their guitar and didnt?



For the low low price of ca 5537 USD or 7k CAD.


----------



## budda (Sep 10, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> For the low low price of ca 5537 USD or 7k CAD.



All the nope.


----------



## I play music (Sep 10, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> And as I have already said if you do that with the pass of time it will become "check this brand, Vik guitars, they made years ago a guitar to celebrate the inclusion of all humans on this planet, great brand supporting the LGBT community, we should spend money in that company, they must be great people".
> 
> A bit of a missinformation campaing and voila, there you have it... the complete opposite message.
> 
> It's better to just delete all Viks from the face of the globe (and I say globe because probably this person is also a flatearther, I mean, it won't be worse than what he already is...)


Not if you remove, replace or paint over the original Vik logo ..


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 10, 2021)

Yeah people are grossly overstating the misinformation angle here, this would require a massive effort from Vik to maintain.

"Hey Vik! I just matched the design of the body to your brand, this guitar is wonderful and plenty of members of the LGBTQ community have played and recorded on it!"

Vik essentially needs to tell any inquiring customer, "YES, I built that guitar and am a huge advocate of the LGBTQ community", this is assuming any prospective customer misses any of the articles, or avoids any of the conversations like this one while doing research on the brand. The likelihood of Vik performatively telling someone that he designed a guitar incorporating the LGBT Flag and not have his logo ANYWHERE on the guitar just to scam another person is so low, but yeah I guess it's technically possible 

You're not going to stop the people who care more about a guitar's design than they do the builder's history and controversies from ordering a new guitar.


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 10, 2021)

You remember when that Fender guy did a very bad joke about Black Lives Matters and how many people went on to deffend him saying "you are just trying to cancel him, boooooh, boooooh, booooh"? And he has now his own brand and is selling stupidly expensive guitars even with that hideous advertising videos?

Well... anything, whatever, if it is polarizing you don't need to do anything, the people will do the misinformation campaing, or advertising or whatever needed for you. Don't give them the chance.

That's what I think, just an opinion...


----------



## odibrom (Sep 10, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> You remember when that Fender guy did a very bad joke about Black Lives Matters and how many people went on to deffend him saying "you are just trying to cancel him, boooooh, boooooh, booooh"? And he has now his own brand and is selling stupidly expensive guitars even with that hideous advertising videos?
> 
> Well... anything, whatever, if it is polarizing you don't need to do anything, the people will do the misinformation campaing, or advertising or whatever needed for you. Don't give them the chance.
> 
> That's what I think, just an opinion...



THIS. Bad publicity is still good publicity. Destroying the guitars is still the best thing to do so far... or modding them beyond recognition (meaning destroying the original guitar body and headstock silhouettes).


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 11, 2021)

Fair enough, I guess the more niche scale makes me think otherwise. But you're right it definitely has happened before where scummy people take it as a dog whistle instead of the opposite.


----------



## narad (Sep 11, 2021)

These other examples are political. It's not comparable.


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 11, 2021)

narad said:


> These other examples are political. It's not comparable.



Homophobia is not political? Alright...


----------



## narad (Sep 11, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> Homophobia is not political? Alright...



Homophobia was Vik issues ~2013. The guy didn't just saw up a guitar for gay rights.


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 11, 2021)

narad said:


> Homophobia was Vik issues ~2013. The guy didn't just saw up a guitar for gay rights.



People here are talking about painting a Vik guitar with the rainbow colours and give it to LGTBI+ artists to record stuff around the world... how is that not Vik+homophobia related?


----------



## narad (Sep 11, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> People here are talking about painting a Vik guitar with the rainbow colours and give it to LGTBI+ artists to record stuff around the world... how is that not Vik+homophobia related?



It's just super off topic. A guy pays money for a guitar. Gets cheated. Destroys guitar. And then half of SSO wants to commandeer his rage into their social justice movement. Sorry, it's just dumb. 

If people want to paint a Vik guitar with rainbow colours and give it to an LGTBI+ artist to record stuff with around the world, they can, there are plenty available. It will just actually cost *their own* money, which history has shown is a lot more difficult to use than someone else's.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 11, 2021)

narad said:


> It will just actually cost *their own* money, which history has shown is a lot more difficult to use than someone else's.


I disagree, I've been trying all my life to use Bill Gates's money and it never worked.


----------



## narad (Sep 11, 2021)

Andromalia said:


> I disagree, I've been trying all my life to use Bill Gates's money and it never worked.



Sorry, a lot more difficult _to rationalize _using than someone else's.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 11, 2021)

nvm


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 12, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> You remember when that Fender guy did a very bad joke about Black Lives Matters and how many people went on to deffend him saying "you are just trying to cancel him, boooooh, boooooh, booooh"? And he has now his own brand and is selling stupidly expensive guitars even with that hideous advertising videos?
> 
> Well... anything, whatever, if it is polarizing you don't need to do anything, the people will do the misinformation campaing, or advertising or whatever needed for you. Don't give them the chance.
> 
> That's what I think, just an opinion...


What fender guy are we talking about? I must have missed this one.


----------



## VGK17 (Sep 12, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> What fender guy are we talking about? I must have missed this one.


This guy: https://guitar.com/news/gear-news/john-cruz-custom-guitars-own-brand-fender-custom-shop/

Although it looks like he hasn't done anything yet if you check out his web page.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2021)

narad said:


> It's just super off topic. A guy pays money for a guitar. Gets cheated. Destroys guitar. And then half of SSO wants to commandeer his rage into their social justice movement. Sorry, it's just dumb.
> 
> If people want to paint a Vik guitar with rainbow colours and give it to an LGTBI+ artist to record stuff with around the world, they can, there are plenty available. It will just actually cost *their own* money, which history has shown is a lot more difficult to use than someone else's.



This. 

The guy is a fucking thief. This isn't about him being an asshole or having shitty views, he's literally a criminal.


----------



## I play music (Sep 12, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This.
> 
> The guy is a fucking thief. This isn't about him being an asshole or having shitty views, he's literally a criminal.


Well then why does no one sue him?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2021)

I play music said:


> Well then why does no one sue him?



Because it's not that easy.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 12, 2021)

I play music said:


> Well then why does no one sue him?


Let's say that someone DOES decide to sue (because I've looked into it with others that have stolen gear/money from me). The victim will probably do small claims court, because you can get up to $10,000 there, and don't need a lawyer. But, you WILL need to take the day off. So you'll be down a day's work. Then, if you win (which you likely will, because Vik more than likely won't show up) you'll be told that he does, in fact, owe you a guitar or money. But at that point he can A) appeal the finding, or B) STILL not pay you. If he chooses not to pay you, then you have to basically sue him again, just to make him pay. And there's still no guarantee. 

Overall, it's a pain in the ass for the victim, and it's not 100% guaranteed that it will work, because A) Vik obviously doesn't care, and B) Seems to think he's invincible. 

I do think a group of people banding together to sue would work, but someone is going to have to make that a part time job to get anywhere with it.


----------



## thrsher (Sep 12, 2021)

He has a current pending civil case against him in California. However until criminal charges are brought against him, not much is going to happen to him.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 12, 2021)

thrsher said:


> He has a current pending civil case against him in California. However until criminal charges are brought against him, not much is going to happen to him.



Details...?


----------



## mastapimp (Sep 13, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Details...?


Just google the guy's name and ventura county and it comes up:
Bosh vs Kuletski | Court Records - UniCourt


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 13, 2021)

Edika said:


> I was shocked the neck detached from the body with not too much force! Not sure if it's Vik's construction or set neck guitars are more prone to that!


This always bothered me with that style of "set" neck. I have seen a lot of small builders using that style lately. It's basically a bolt on neck in an AANJ style pocket but held in with glue instead of screws. No tenon, no dovetail, no nothing. Just a bolt-on style neck joint held together with glue and not screws. Seems weak to me.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 13, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> This always bothered me with that style of "set" neck. I have seen a lot of small builders using that style lately. It's basically a bolt on neck in an AANJ style pocket but held in with glue instead of screws. No tenon, no dovetail, no nothing. Just a bolt-on style neck joint held together with glue and not screws. Seems weak to me.


Isn't wood glue stronger than screws?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 13, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Isn't wood glue stronger than screws?


depends on the screws. threaded inserts and steel screws are muuuuch stronger than cheap ass zinc wood screws.


----------



## JimF (Sep 13, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Isn't wood glue stronger than screws?


I think what you may be referring to is that wood glue is stronger than *wood *


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## JimF (Sep 13, 2021)

Every day is a school day! 
PS Charge your phone


----------



## narad (Sep 13, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 97651



Nice try, abutterflyhouse.com, we have screws for that:


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 13, 2021)

We're screwed.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Sep 13, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> This always bothered me with that style of "set" neck. I have seen a lot of small builders using that style lately. It's basically a bolt on neck in an AANJ style pocket but held in with glue instead of screws. No tenon, no dovetail, no nothing. Just a bolt-on style neck joint held together with glue and not screws. Seems weak to me.



I could be mixing it up with another builder but I think I remember a video where he slotted the neck in and it he was able to swing the guitar around by the neck without anything budging so there it's more solid than it looks. 

Still think there are better options for set necks out there though.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 13, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I could be mixing it up with another builder but I think I remember a video where he slotted the neck in and it he was able to swing the guitar around by the neck without anything budging so there it's more solid than it looks.
> 
> Still think there are better options for set necks out there though.


Wasn't that Tom Anderson with that like wedge pocket two screw design?


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Sep 13, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Wasn't that Tom Anderson with that like wedge pocket two screw design?



I'm sure a lot of builders put videos up like this but it definitely wasnt TA. I love that guys work and would definitely not get him mixed up with Vik.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 13, 2021)

Properly applied and cured glue is stronger than properly applied screws.

Also, a broadsword is stronger than a table knife, but I don't think it's necessary to set the table with broadswords.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2021)

bostjan said:


> but I don't think it's necessary to set the table with broadswords.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 13, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I could be mixing it up with another builder but I think I remember a video where he slotted the neck in and it he was able to swing the guitar around by the neck without anything budging so there it's more solid than it looks.
> 
> Still think there are better options for set necks out there though.



Was it this one? (I screwed up the audio so it's not synced right)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2021)

For thousands of years wood joinery was done with neither glue, screws, bolts, etc. Showing wood staying joined without such, in modern times and this context, is little more than a parlor trick for the uniformed. It doesn't show any objective quality or design markers. 

Has no one put together flat pack furniture with dowels? Friction is a heck of a thing.


----------



## mbardu (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 13, 2021)

Hufschmid (Equally a massive twat as Vik IMO), would slot his necks to their joints and literally hold it up without any glue/screwing done applying massive weight to the body.

EDIT: (Found it)


There's even a vid of him standing on a guitar neck to show it's strength 


But if you strike any joint from the right angle with enough force yeah, you can probably make anything look like it'll split off. But glued set neck joints are completely safe under normal use, just don't strike the body against a hard surface handling the neck with force, your guitar should stay intact.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Sep 13, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Just google the guy's name and ventura county and it comes up:
> Bosh vs Kuletski | Court Records - UniCourt


Oh man, Lenny is one of my favorite customers, great guy to work with and has so many insane guitars. Didn't know he had a court case open for this.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 13, 2021)

thrsher said:


> He has a current pending civil case against him in California. However until criminal charges are brought against him, not much is going to happen to him.





mastapimp said:


> Just google the guy's name and ventura county and it comes up:
> Bosh vs Kuletski | Court Records - UniCourt


According to that link, the case is "other [status] - stayed." I believe that likely means that the court is either a) delaying the case until after covid, or, probably more likely b) telling the two parties to figure it out without the court's involvement.


----------



## asopala (Sep 13, 2021)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Hufschmid (Equally a massive twat as Vik IMO), would slot his necks to their joints and literally hold it up without any glue/screwing done applying massive weight to the body.



What's up with Hufschmid? I'm uninformed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2021)

bostjan said:


> According to that link, the case is "other [status] - stayed." I believe that likely means that the court is either a) delaying the case until after covid, or, probably more likely b) telling the two parties to figure it out without the court's involvement.



From the looks of it he's having a heck of a time trying to serve Vik the summons.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 13, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 97655


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Wasn't that Tom Anderson with that like wedge pocket two screw design?



Well he has a picture of him doing pullups on the the neck of a guitar. I think it's meant to be a joke, but I'm not entirely sure. 

https://www.andersonguitarworks.com/wedge


----------



## Dayn (Sep 13, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> Well he has a picture of him doing pullups on the the neck of a guitar. I think it's meant to be a joke, but I'm not entirely sure.
> 
> https://www.andersonguitarworks.com/wedge


Looks like he doesn't exist below the knees.


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 13, 2021)

asopala said:


> What's up with Hufschmid? I'm uninformed.



From what I understand he just has a huge ego and is kind of a jerk, but he hasn't stolen money or not completed builds etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2021)

I don't get why folks think that standing or hanging off of necks is impressive. It's glued up dried hardwood with a metal rod in it. It would be more incredible if it failed.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 13, 2021)

Dayn said:


> Looks like he doesn't exist below the knees.



Looks like the photo has been tempered with. He doesn't even look like his doing any effort for that pull up... and how is the guitar being held up there?...


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Sep 14, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get why folks think that standing or hanging off of necks is impressive. It's glued up dried hardwood with a metal rod in it. It would be more incredible if it failed.


I don't think I've ever seen anyone do it with a Gibson


----------



## IwantTacos (Sep 14, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get why folks think that standing or hanging off of necks is impressive. It's glued up dried hardwood with a metal rod in it. It would be more incredible if it failed.



people that have literally stood on ikea tables get confused sometimes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 14, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get why folks think that standing or hanging off of necks is impressive. It's glued up dried hardwood with a metal rod in it. It would be more incredible if it failed.



Those necks will be comfortably holding the tension weight of a human when string up so. Seeing one fail would be quite a feat. 

The woodwork I do has to hold nearly half a ton of constant tension for a decade plus. Wood is strong, even without any metal support.


----------



## asopala (Sep 15, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Those necks will be comfortably holding the tension weight of a human when string up so. Seeing one fail would be quite a feat.
> 
> The woodwork I do has to hold nearly half a ton of constant tension for a decade plus. Wood is strong, even without any metal support.



I do remember there was that one video of a guitar maker in Italy (I think) running a hummer on top of the neck without it breaking. IDK if it was wood though. Cause I'd figure a car would screw it up, let alone a hummer.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 15, 2021)

asopala said:


> I do remember there was that one video of a guitar maker in Italy (I think) running a hummer on top of the neck without it breaking. IDK if it was wood though. Cause I'd figure a car would screw it up, let alone a hummer.


Driving a hummer over something and parking a hummer on something are different things.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 15, 2021)

ned steinberger been standing on guitar necks since the early 30s i think


----------



## odibrom (Sep 15, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> ned steinberger been standing on guitar necks since the early 30s i think



30s??? or 60s?... Warwick (?) used to have some pics of someone balancing over their necks between 2 chairs as well...


----------



## bostjan (Sep 16, 2021)

If only there was some sort of material from which both guitar necks and flooring could be made...


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Sep 16, 2021)

bostjan said:


> If only there was some sort of material from which both guitar necks and flooring could be made...



Linoleum guitars?


----------



## odibrom (Sep 16, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Linoleum guitars?



Man, I used that stuff to do etching/prints a long time ago in college... not suitable for guitar building in my opinion, it's a rubbery and relatively thin kind of thing...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 16, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Man, I used that stuff to do etching/prints a long time ago in college... not suitable for guitar building in my opinion, it's a rubbery and relatively thin kind of thing...


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 16, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Man, I used that stuff to do etching/prints a long time ago in college... not suitable for guitar building in my opinion, it's a rubbery and relatively thin kind of thing...


Well, the low end guitars would be linoleum. The higher end ones would be porcelain or slate.


----------



## odibrom (Sep 16, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 97745



ooops, my bad... missed it... lol...


----------



## protest (Sep 16, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> Well he has a picture of him doing pullups on the the neck of a guitar. I think it's meant to be a joke, but I'm not entirely sure.
> 
> https://www.andersonguitarworks.com/wedge



It's a joke. He's just standing there.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 17, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Linoleum guitars?


https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/AEd273zidpRXejTUhnQWNT-970-80.jpg.webp


----------



## mlp187 (Sep 17, 2021)

@bostjan I like that.


----------



## IwantTacos (Sep 20, 2021)

Called it. 
Idaho is screwed

https://healthandwelfare.idaho.gov/crisis-standards-care


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 20, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> This always bothered me with that style of "set" neck. I have seen a lot of small builders using that style lately. It's basically a bolt on neck in an AANJ style pocket but held in with glue instead of screws. No tenon, no dovetail, no nothing. Just a bolt-on style neck joint held together with glue and not screws. Seems weak to me.



The tenon i use goes all the way to the back of the neck humbucker cavity - I definitely would not feel good about it with no tenon.

Story! When i moved in 2010 out of my house and we were tossing all the dead guitar bodies and necks, one of the disposal guys decided to Pete Townsend the solid padouk body / 5 piece maple padouk neck i was working on and broke his hand in 3 places when they guitar didn't give.

Also Vik's a shithead. I'm happy I had "Hey Vik, Eat a bag of shit" on my business page for a week. 

Not sure if you guys saw, but there is a September 30th mandatory hearing on that case now.


09/30/2021

HearingEvent Type: MANDATORY APPEARANCE CMC/Order to Show Cause Re Sanctions/Dismissal for Failure to File Proof of Service/Default; Event Status: VACATED; Location: Ventura; Department: 22B


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Oct 3, 2021)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/166...01979880017066/?sale_post_id=3201979880017066


Lotta fun here


----------



## aWoodenShip (Oct 3, 2021)

Man, I remember waaay back in the day when I wanted Nolly duality. Times were simpler back then.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 3, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/166...01979880017066/?sale_post_id=3201979880017066
> 
> 
> Lotta fun here


Not a member,what's being said?


----------



## jco5055 (Oct 3, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/166...01979880017066/?sale_post_id=3201979880017066
> 
> 
> Lotta fun here



again, another person who thinks vik as a builder is truly the top, I wish the guy who cut his vik in half could have let me try it first since apparently it would be worth nothing in his eyes haha


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 3, 2021)

thrsher said:


> Not a member,what's being said?


----------



## RickF (Oct 3, 2021)

I love those ads "I love this guitar and I'm in love with it and will never sell it. Also I'm looking to sell this guitar"


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Oct 3, 2021)

RickF said:


> I love those ads "I love this guitar and I'm in love with it and will never sell it. Also I'm looking to sell this guitar"



guilty of that, here let's post all the shit I've sold that I said that about

















out of all of these the bc rich is the only one that's stayed and I would gladly have them all back, even the C1 despite how vanilla it is compared to the rest, still one of the most comfy and best sounding guitars I've ever had


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 3, 2021)

Love that Burny LP and the camo ESP


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Oct 3, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> Love that Burny LP and the camo ESP



Found out that the Burny had the kahler removed and the hole filled for a stopbar and then the guy sold it which was such a fucking waste. The camo ESP I'll never see again since I torched a dude on a deal to sell it. I can't get the Schecter back since the guy sent it to Columbia and he said $1500 for him to bring it back here and sell it back to me after I sold it for $800. The C1 I'd just buy again since it's a production guitar and that example was simply just a good instrument, no mods, nothing unique, no crazy vintage mojo, just really great. I have a better Avenger now. I'd love the Jackson again though, it sounded great, I'd just prefer true single coils. It's hard to find USA fusions especially the HSS ones with the mid boost any more. I will say it had a great neck, just wish it was more comfy.


----------



## KentBrockman (Oct 4, 2021)

IwantTacos said:


> Called it.
> Idaho is screwed
> 
> https://healthandwelfare.idaho.gov/crisis-standards-care



Idaho is having COVID trouble? I am shocked! Shocked, I tell you!


----------

